# Sony blu-ray



## deftechman (Jan 17, 2012)

I bought the sony bdp-cx960 does anyone else out there have this? I wanna know you think about it, I have not yet set mine up.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

These multi-disc blu-ray players haven't been that popular from what I can tell. :huh:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A 400 Disc Changer offers tremendous convenience. I had a 400 Disc DVD Changer that failed within 2 years. As very few DVD's contained title information, I had spent an insane amount of time entering Titles and so forth.
Thus, when it failed, I have been reticent to get another. Mind you the BDP Changer will be able to do the disc info via Ethernet so it would not be nearly as Ice Cream Cone to the forehead frustrating should there be an issue.
J


----------



## Samuraijones (Oct 27, 2011)

I used to have a Sony changer, It was a piece of . Worked good at first but the more disc's I put in it the worse things got. It strted scratching m discs and I had problems with it reconizing BD's. I now have a media center with over 14tb of storage. Works awsome and I can customixe everything.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using HT Shack


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Samuraijones said:


> I used to have a Sony changer, It was a piece of . Worked good at first but the more disc's I put in it the worse things got. It strted scratching m discs and I had problems with it reconizing BD's. I now have a media center with over 14tb of storage. Works awsome and I can customixe everything.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using HT Shack


Indeed. I have Surface Scratches on literally 400 of my DVD's. I am still chaffed at my 400 DVD Changer. It would also lost Title Information randomly as well that had to be entered manually. I have never recommended a Megachanger since.


----------

